# 96372 x 2 qty??



## Dagehr (Feb 11, 2009)

Scenario is....

Patient received injections of Demerol 100mg in the left glut and  Compazine 10mg/2ml in the right glut for migraine.  Is it appropriate to bill 96372 x 2 qty, since injections were at different sites?


----------



## Jarts (Mar 25, 2009)

I have a similar question. Patient is getting two injections of lupron on the same day. Can we bill 96372 twice? Or should we use 2 units?

Any advice would be appreciated,
Julie


----------



## kbarron (Mar 25, 2009)

What about using lt and rt modifiers?


----------



## Jarts (Mar 25, 2009)

I didn't think about that.
That would work for left and right hip. I'll try it.
Thanks!
Julie


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Mar 25, 2009)

I don't think rt and lt will work for the administration.  I would code x2.


----------



## dmaec (Mar 25, 2009)

I agree with Lisa - rt/lt (not on this code)... I'd use a .59 on the second injection administration code.


----------



## Jarts (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks for the prompt replies everyone!!

Julie


----------



## jah060657 (Apr 15, 2009)

*96372*

I'm also questioning the appropriate coding for multiple admins.  We have been submitting with 2 units when 2 separate injections are administered.  Most insurances do pay for 2 units, which is most helpful since the Jcodes are paying so little now and often don't even cover our costs.  However, we have one insurance that has now notified us that multiple units are not appropriate and are recouping (!!!!) their overpayments.  I'm searching for any "official" information that would specify whether or not multiple units are appropriate for use with this code.  The instructions at the beginning of the section in the CPT book (page 435 in the AMA Professional Version) do not address the multiple units issue.  Anybody got any ideas about where to locate such info?  I'm looking for something "official" to use in rebutting the insurance company's decision to recoup.  It's going to affect a lot of claims and create a bit of a mess in our billing system.

Thank you.
Jennifer


----------

